# Forum Down



## TulsaJeff (Jun 27, 2007)

I sent some of you an email although I quickly saw that it would take half of forever to reply to the barage of emails that I received around 3:30 PM today..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






To make it short and simple.. it was a domain renewal problem as in... I paid it but it was not showing as paid so when the expiration kicked in it simply reverted to an ad page..

Fortunately, I got ahold of a somewhat competent person and got the issue resolved.

Several folks thought we might have gotten hijacked and I have to admit that I was wondering for a few minutes there if that was the case but lucky for us it was something much easier to resolve.

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and hopefully we can keep this from happening too often.. I know how you guys are without the forum


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh man I can breath again ... without this forum I would be lost... a rebel without a cause...  THANKS JEFF


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 27, 2007)

Dude I'm really glad I miss that. If I tried to log on and nothing was here I would probably just sit here for hours just looking at the screen. What ever would I do with out my friends?


----------



## monty (Jun 27, 2007)

I darned near fell off my chair! Went to handle a post report and I was being offered cigarettes anf cigars! Quit smoking them on 09/01/1985.

Man was I riled. I really thought that the site had been hijacked also!

Happy to be alive again!
Cheers!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 27, 2007)

I knew what it had to be and that Jeff would remedy it immediately. My hats off to you Jeff for having the greatest smoking meat forum on the net!


----------



## triple b (Jun 27, 2007)

I was scared there myself!
Almost thought I had a virus that was redirecting to another site.
Then I thought maybe Jeff was doing some updating.
Whew!
I'm just glad everything is alright!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

i freaked out too & sent jeff an e-distress call before i clicked on the "why am i seeing this page". great fast job getting it back so quick- i have seen people lose their sites to that & pay big big bucks for the rights to their birthname.com. anyway, there were a couple spam posts under general i believe.ty jeff for getting us all back togetherso quick.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Glad I was at work and didn't have to do the 911 thing....


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm glad I missed that! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 28, 2007)

Whew, I think this may be the first time I was ever glad to be at work. I fortunately missed the whole ordeal. Thanks for a quick resolution Jeff.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 28, 2007)

Caught me by surprise and started a panic attack.  As others have said, Thanks Jeff for all that you do.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 28, 2007)

No sweat. Knew Jeff had it under control.


----------



## dacdots (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey at least the girl on the ad page wasnt to hateful to look at.I must admit though I was a bit shaken by the whole ordeal,but not to worry SUPER JEFF came to our rescue.


----------

